# Weird things youve seen while on the river.



## peple of the perch

What is the weirdest thing you have seen while steelhead fishing.

At KSUFLASH's seminar yesterday some guy comes walking out of the woods with a pair of shorts on and no shirt. He then proceeded to walk out to the middle of the river and go swimming.

I have also herd stories of people going for a boat ride on a inflatable mattress when the water was a little above freezing. Also guys using a bass jig with a bunch of maggots. that was his interpratation og jig and maggot.


----------



## Fishaholic69

weirdest thing I saw was topless girls wading in the water!!!!! haha u gotta love it! man for a second I thought I might have died and went to what I always pictured as heaven. there was me, a river, my fly rod and topless women it was crazy!!!! now if I just had that 6 pack of tall boys that one guy had parma bass was talking about I would of been all set!!! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Steel Cranium

A couple of baptisms. Fishing a popular ford on the rocky on a Sunday morning. Guy in a suit walks to the edge of the river, feels the water, asks if the fish are biting. The rest of the congregation follows. He and the subject enter the river (where I was fishing) to their waists and he starts the proceedings... I mentioned it to a few other folks who have fished the rocky for many years and they have witnessed a similar event.


----------



## ICB

The spinning reels being used upside down are always good for a chuckle. And them summer clothes in the middle of winter make one wonder were some of these people come from. LOL.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I've lost count....if you fish the PA tribs often, you see wierd things everyday!

However, the wierdest and most recent was when I was fishing Elk Creek this fall and there was a Russian or Eastern European guy running around with a net and trying to net people's fish. When he netted the fish he was permitted to, he would beg for the fish. Everytime I hooked a fish he'd be breathing down my neck....I told him NOT to net my fish! The guy was wired and high strung....I did give him one of my fish though.


----------



## ParmaBass

Here's my story from last December 30th....

I was Steelhead fishing near the mouth of a creek that flows into the Grand River today. I hear someone whistling to my left and I look and see someone coming toward me in what I thought was a kayak. As he gets closer I was pretty astonished to see him kneeling down on a blow up air mattress pushing his way toward the Grand River using an orange driveway marker as an "oar". 

When he gets a little closer I asked him if that was indeed a air mattress, he responds with "Yeah, it floats and it's something to do". I asked him where he planned on going and he says "Oh, probably down river a couple bridges away". I said "You're going to take that thing on the River?" and he simply says "It's something to do"?? He was wearing a pair of Jeans and a coat, no lifejacket or anything else that resembled a safety device. Last I checked before I left this morning the river was flowing pretty good too at around 2100cfs. He didn't seem high or crazy, to the naked eye anyways. There is a pic below I snapped as he floated past me, this is a SMALL air mattress too, no more than 2' wide. I told him he was NUTS and he just laughed it off and whistled a tune on his way. 

I saw a guy in the parking lot when I got back in and he asked me if I called 911.

And I'd also like to add that..... THE WATER WAS REALLY COLD!


----------



## MuskieJim

Got two that come to mind. Peple, the story you told about the guy with the bass jig. That was me, it was hilarious. As we were leaving, he said "Man I've been trying this jig and maggot all day with no luck. What are you guys using?" When I looked a little closer, he had about a half ounce bass jig with 20 maggots on it! I was surprised to see he didnt catch anything 

The craziest thing I've seen is indians on the Cat shooting steelhead with 22 rifles. Not only that, but they only kept about 5 out of the 20 they shot. Indian land, indian rules!


----------



## KSUFLASH

When that wack job jumped into the river, I didn't miss a beat and I continued on with the seminar. 

-KSU


----------



## tornwaders

Two years ago my freind and I were at the chagrin, it was cold, snowing the whole nine yards. While we were getting our waders off at the parking lot some kid probably in his early 20's took off his clothes had on swim trunks and a towel in hand walked down to the river jumped in, got out, went back to his car and left. His skin was bright red. We could not believe our eyes.


----------



## Fisherman419

Hahaha nice post! I enjoy reading these, some of them had me cracking up.


----------



## bassman56

Haha mine was when fisherman419 got mad at his reel, then threw it in the water and then decided that he needed it and went searching for it in the river lol.


----------



## Streamhawk

See what has happened since natural selection is no longer taking effect on weeding out the dummies??? they float down rivers on inflatable mattresses. Some of these stories are hilarious. The only story that I have is me and my buddy were floating down the whitewater river in Indiana, we were coming up to a shallow area, all of a sudden there are cows coming down the bank and into the stream to cross it, we were almost trampled by cows floating down a stream, that was very strange.


----------



## steelheadBob

me bassmanand fm419 were on the ash, and didnt see it, butgot the strangest phone call from bassman, they found a nice fresh pile of bear crap up river!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryosapien

pretty sure i've posted this before but anyhow....

Was smallie fishing at the hoga in kent and walking through the park and there it was...
a smokin hot girl in white lingerie getting her picture taken at the side of the river. Best day i ever had getting skunked.


----------



## ryosapien

steelheadBob said:


> me bassmanand fm419 were on the ash, and didnt see it, butgot the strangest phone call from bassman, they found a nice fresh pile of bear crap up river!!!!!!!!!!


that was actually me i ate a giant burrito the night before and simply couldn't wait!!!! lol


----------



## bassman56

Haha its true bob, i almost stepped into it, im just surprised tim didnt slip and fall into into it like he usually does..


----------



## Fishaholic69

bassman56 said:


> Haha its true bob, i almost stepped into it, im just surprised tim didnt slip and fall into into it like he usually does..


I also seen some poop once cause like above I almost stepped in it. after I left I regretted not taking a pic to post for u guys so the next day Iwas fishing again and when i came to the spot I went to take a pic of it and it was gone! guess something musta been hungy? bear grylls was that u!!!


----------



## MuskieJim

I almost forgot about this one. We were floating the Grand on our pontoons and were at least 2 or 3 miles from any civilization. First, my buddy found a set of bare footprints in the snow (it was January) that looked to be a size 13! Sasquatch?? On this same trip, we ended up hearing this little cat meowing in the woods behind us. A kitten, and I mean a kitten, like the size of your palm, came strolling out of the woods and wouldnt leave us alone! It wouldve surely died so I took it out to my buddy's farm in leroy. I have no idea where it came from.....Like I said we were in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Fisherman419

MuskieJim said:


> I almost forgot about this one. We were floating the Grand on our pontoons and were at least 2 or 3 miles from any civilization. First, my buddy found a set of bare footprints in the snow (it was January) that looked to be a size 13! Sasquatch?? On this same trip, we ended up hearing this little cat meowing in the woods behind us. A kitten, and I mean a kitten, like the size of your palm, came strolling out of the woods and wouldnt leave us alone! It wouldve surely died so I took it out to my buddy's farm in leroy. I have no idea where it came from.....Like I said we were in the middle of nowhere.


Ken were you walking barefoot in the snow!!!! hahaha


----------



## ouflyboy9

I tried to block this first one out but reading all of the strange encounters brought a few back up.

Last summer myself and and a guy I work with were going to fish a pond near the office on our lunchbreaks - so we take off and hustle down the path. As we round a bend there's and old lady (in a wheelchair) with her shirt off sitting there with two guys (who's shirts were on) needless to say we turned around and have never been back - we have only mentioned the incident to each other once since that day.

the other one - I was fishing Choke Canyon (TX) with my dad - I has just finished rigging a new plastic worm and I was stepping up to the rear casting deck - as I looked over there was a 13ft gator eyeing us up for lunch. we got outta there as fast as we could


----------



## BaddFish

ouflyboy9 said:


> As we round a bend there's and old lady (in a wheelchair) with her shirt off sitting there with two guys (who's shirts were on) needless to say we turned around and have never been back - we have only mentioned the incident to each other once since that day.


Dude...? WTF??????????????? LOL LOL LOL !!!! That's Wacked! LOL!


----------



## kosar680

I was fishing a popular spot on the rocky during a snowstorm last year. I had just landed a fish when i had a weird feeling someone was looking at me. I looked over and saw a deer head stickinh out of the bank. Scared the wits out of me


----------



## Stickman

A few years back I was fishing the V standing about waist deep and talking to a guy next to me when he gets a hit and the fish rips the rod from his hands right into the hole in front of us. The guy proceeds to dive headfirst into the water after the rod and retrieves it but the fish got away. This was a cold day in late Nov/early Dec.


----------



## Fishaholic69

Stickman said:


> A few years back I was fishing the V standing about waist deep and talking to a guy next to me when he gets a hit and the fish rips the rod from his hands right into the hole in front of us. The guy proceeds to dive headfirst into the water after the rod and retrieves it but the fish got away. This was a cold day in late Nov/early Dec.


I might have to do that. my flyrod is my life!! plus I don't got another $300 to spend on another fly rod & reel haha!


----------



## viper1

ICB said:


> The spinning reels being used upside down are always good for a chuckle. And them summer clothes in the middle of winter make one wonder were some of these people come from. LOL.


Must of been my wife of over thirty years. Try as I may I can't get her to hold that rod right. She says it is more comfortable that way. Go figure! She is still one of the best fisher persons I know. Mostly out fishes me.


----------



## peple of the perch

Stickman said:


> A few years back I was fishing the V standing about waist deep and talking to a guy next to me when he gets a hit and the fish rips the rod from his hands right into the hole in front of us. The guy proceeds to dive headfirst into the water after the rod and retrieves it but the fish got away. This was a cold day in late Nov/early Dec.


I bet a lot of guys on here would do that, I know I would. My centerpin setup is worth around 400, and I know there are a couple of guys on here that have close to if not more than a grand in just there rod and reel.


----------



## sploosh56

I would dive into freezing water to retrieve many of my rods, especially any of my g-loomis rods.


----------



## SimonManning

ryosapien said:


> pretty sure i've posted this before but anyhow....
> 
> Was smallie fishing at the hoga in kent and walking through the park and there it was...
> a smokin hot girl in white lingerie getting her picture taken at the side of the river. Best day i ever had getting skunked.


Smoking hot girl in bikini is the best awesome site i have seen on river side. She was just too good. I still love to visit river side and find best site of my life


----------



## Mr. A

ryosapien said:


> pretty sure i've posted this before but anyhow....
> 
> Was smallie fishing at the hoga in kent and walking through the park and there it was...
> a smokin hot girl in white lingerie getting her picture taken at the side of the river. Best day i ever had getting skunked.


Same thing happened to me at old mans cave over the weekend! The girl was hot, cause ask she was wearing was a string bikini. Photographer snapping pics, every old man and boy with a cell phone clicking away too! It was funny!

Mr. A


----------



## ReelPower

MuskieJim said:


> I almost forgot about this one. We were floating the Grand on our pontoons and were at least 2 or 3 miles from any civilization. First, my buddy found a set of bare footprints in the snow (it was January) that looked to be a size 13! Sasquatch?? .


Yup. Take photos?

Strangest thing I've run into was in AK guiding Kings on the Alagnak in Bristol Bay. Side drifting with cheaters and pencil lead about four miles from tidewater. The Alagnak is a big river but not exceptionally huge. In tidewater you might encounter an enterprising beluga during high tide if you were lucky.

As my dudes and I drifted along a massive fin whale of some sort comes up next to the boat and blows, tail dives, heading downstream. 40' if it was an inch. No beluga I tell you that. We couldn't believe what just happened. Might has well been a squatch for how freaky it was.


----------



## ngski

This was the first for me, I heard a sound behind me while fishing Helen as I turned around I noticed alot of water flowing out of Big Creek. Scambled to get to shore saw the river go from a flow from less than 300 cps go over 1000 in less than a few minutes.


----------



## JasonJ

Yeah, gotta watch Big Creek... my folks live about a mile upstream from Helen, and I have seen that water level rise 2 feet in less than a minute... when a hefty rain hits down south, alot of tribs drain into it... Once during ice out, I saw the water level come up about 8 ft. in just a few minutes, but that was due to an ice dam up on one of the bridges.


----------



## Fishman

The funniest thing I've seen, and continue to see, is guys trying to catch them on flys. I know they're snaggers, but I get hoot out of watching them drift on fish over gravel waiting on their sucker spawn to land perfectly on the anal fin of a spawning steel.


----------



## steelheadBob

Fishman said:


> The funniest thing I've seen, and continue to see, is guys trying to catch them on flys. I know they're snaggers, but I get hoot out of watching them drift on fish over gravel waiting on their sucker spawn to land perfectly on the anal fin of a spawning steel.


funniest thing ive seen,,, is ive seen and watch males come off the beds to smack a large prince or stone with legs that there striking out of aggression, not running it over there backs ,,, is carfully landeded on the inside and floated on by,,,, but the funniest,,, is someone claiming the steel numbers and false reports when smacking the brew when i know the amount is totaly off. just sayin....


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Tom caught a steelhead once. That was pretty strange.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee

Only on this forum can somebody dumpster dive and recover a 4 year old thread and folks reply like it just happened yesterday.


----------



## Fishman

Good run of skams out east, get them while you can!!


----------



## Lundfish

Dude walking to his truck in soaked jeans, wal mart special rod, and pink salmon in his back pocket. This was on my salmon trip in Michigan last year.

A moment that I will forever cherish.


----------

